# Wood table



## nehsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

Anybody know where I can get the top of a wood table resurfaced.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure there are a lot of options in/around houston. I don't have any personal experience using any of them. I have heard good things about this place
http://www.homeadvisor.com/rated.FurnitureSpecialist.50212633.html#profile

Depending on the table and your ability, it's not a difficult job...but messy and if you use chemicals, some of them are nasty so might want to avoid if you have young children. Lot of instructions and how to's online


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

It's really not that hard to do if you have basic skills. Just time consuming and can be messy. It really depends on what kind of top it is. If it's a cheaper veneer type top then it can be a lot harder to do well if it has deep scratches or is delaminating. Solid woods are easier to deal with but stain and color matching is always a problem. If you can snap a few pix of what you have to work with it will help in suggestions.


----------

